# Absprachen zwischen Chaos und Imperiums Gilden = Mogelpackung?



## OdiumMiTKIZ (22. Oktober 2008)

**** + ********* = Mogelpackung?

Heute haben sich Interessante Dinge auf dem Server Moot ereignet. Eine Chaos Gilde und eine Imperiums Gilde haben zusammen gespielt&#8230; Klingt komisch! Ist aber so&#8230;

Als ich online kam las ich gleich im Gildenchat: &#8222;Kommt mal alle in Die Festung im gebiet *********. Die Gilde ******* schummelt sich hier was zusammen&#8220;.
Gesagt getan. Vor Ort durften Wir dann miterleben wie sich die beiden Gilden gegenseitig den Burgherren zugeschoben haben. Die eine Gilde macht den Kill versteckt sich innerhalb der Festung. Dann darf die andere Gilde ran und das den ganzen Abend lang (Ohne Gegenwehr der anderen Fraktion, Diese Konzentriert sich nur darauf das keine Zeugen dazu kommen...). Erst als ein paar von unseren "Impressive" Leuten dazu kamen konnte die Sache zumindest in dieser Festung unterbunden werden.

Ich habe ja kein Problem damit wenn sich die Gilden auch außerhalb des Spiels verstehen! Aber solche Absprachen sind mir doch suspekt. Die Gilden pushen sich gegenseitig in dem sie das Spiel Prinzip umgehen.

Dazu kann ich echt nur noch sagen Daumen runter an die Gilden &#8222;*********&#8220; und &#8222;****&#8220;!

Mich würde da auch eure Meinung interessieren! Macht ihr das auch? Findet ihr das Okay wenn sich Gilden über diesen weg einen Vorteil verschaffen wollen? Oder ist es für euch normal?

Gruß Bromdall


----------



## Faith_sfx (22. Oktober 2008)

darfst du deren gildenamen eigentlich posten? ich glaube nicht^^

ja sowas ist schon ziemlich assi weiß nicht ob man da nen ticket schreiben kann, mir ist sowas auch schon passiert nur halt in wow^^

da haben sie sich in bc im startgebiet war das glaub ich immer gegenseitig die punkte einnehmen lassen, ich find sowas "unsportlich" und einfach nur dumm


----------



## Definition (22. Oktober 2008)

lol
Wen ich sowas lese wird mir ganz Schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum müssen die Leute immer bescheißen macht den sowas Spaß ? Wo ist den der Sin bei som Scheiß ?


----------



## Imar (22. Oktober 2008)

mach n video von und stell es in die bekannten ami boards, sofern n ticket dazu bei goa nix bringt, eventuell kümmert sich mythic dann drum... obwohl bei daoc da auch schon leute zeitweise gebannt wurden und deren Reichsrang auf quasi 0 gesetzt wurde, soweit ich das mitverfolgt hab.


----------



## Rickrolled (22. Oktober 2008)

Ticket schreiben, GOA wird da sicher dürchgreifen... wie Sie es bei DaoC auch gemacht haben.


----------



## DerInder22 (22. Oktober 2008)

naja wie in wow arena wurde auch nur beschissen


----------



## Bhaal-Ultima (22. Oktober 2008)

natürlich darf er den gildennamen dieser beiden assigilden posten^^
 wieso denn nicht?das sind vom verhalten her vollidioten vor dem herrn und machen das ganze prinzip zunichte. ********...uhhhhh....BUH....*****...wuhahaha...jau und nu??^^als ob diese leute den namen erfunden hätten oder rechte darauf haben.
asoizial ist das und auch das kann man posten.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Oktober 2008)

Definition schrieb:


> lol
> Wen ich sowas lese wird mir ganz Schlecht
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Leute nutzen z.B. bei Counterstrike Wallhack, bei Monkey Island Komplettlösung und bei Warcraft Ressourcencheat. Ticket schreiben, überprüfen lassen und es hagelt Bans, bzw. Verwarnungen. So gehts ja nicht.


----------



## Uktawa (22. Oktober 2008)

@TE:

Ich hoffe einer der Zeugen war so schlau und hat nen Ticket gemacht. Beweisvideo/Foto ist dabei nicht von nöten. Die GM`s von GOA kennen das "Problem" noch aus den DAoC Zeiten und wissen wie sie frststellen können ob da gemogelt wurde oder nicht. 
Ich bin mir sicher solche Gilden werden in WAR ganz schnell merken das GOA nicht Blizzard ist. Bei WOW kann man sowas ungestraft machen, bei DAoC konnten das nur die wenigsten. 
Davon mal abgesehen das solch ein Verhalten einfach nicht zu tollerieren ist. Wenn es nach mir ginge müsste man allen beteiligten sämtliche Rufpunkte nehmen und sie auf Rang 0 setzen. 
Was die Nennung der Gildennamen hier im Forum betrifft. So solltest du in Zukunft Namecalling jeder Art doch lieber lassen. Mag ja sein das es alles so stimmt wie Du sagst. Aber es gibt da draussen mehr als nur einen Server. Und so ist die Warscheinlichkeit das es die betreffenden Gildennamen auch noch auf anderen Servern gibt doch sehr gross. Was ganz schnell dazu führen kann das die gleichnamigen Gilden auf anderen Servern ganz schnell nen schlechten Ruf bekommen können und nicht mal wissen warum.

Gruß Uktawa


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Melden und gut ist. Ich bin prinzipiell gegen Namecalling im Forum. Auch wenn es unter aller Sau ist.
Sowas zieht mehr oder minder harte Strafen nach sich (die Items werden weggenommen, Verwarnungen sowieso etc.).


----------



## nastra (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi hab das grad zufällig gelesen da ich heute Krankgeschrieben bin, wollt ich mich mal zu Wort melden, ich war zwar die letzten 2 Tage nich Online aber ich denke dennoch das sowas nich passiert ist, ich bin selbst ein Mitglied der Gilde *** auf Moot bin bei den großen Raids noch nich dabei weil ich erst 20 bin, ich bin mir aber recht sicher ( Da ich öfters mit im TS sitze ) das hier eigentlich immer alles fair abläuft, ich weiss das ma von ********* angefragt wurde ob sie wir Lust aufn Raid gegen sie haben, ob das nun schon statt gefunden hat weiss ich nich, aber wir haben schon genug Schlachten vollzogen wo wir auf solche Sachen nicht angewiesen waren. Ich denk jeder will spaß und Herrausfoderung und kann auf unserem leider noch recht leeren Server grade auf son Mist verzichten, das mit dem Namecalling find ich jetzt auch noch so prima von Threadstarter, aber naja er wird seine Gründe haben.... Wie gesagt ich war da nich dabei, kann euch jetzt nur ma die Erfahrungen Schildern die ich bei der GIlde bis jetzt gemacht habe. Das waren bis Jetzt eigentlich recht nette und vorallen Faire, da ich der Meinung bin das wir sehr gute und talentierte Spieler bei uns haben, zumindest davon konnte ich mich schon überzeugen. Wie gesagt ich will hier auch nich rumflamen oder irgend jemanden anpissen, aber als Mitglied dieser Gilde wollt ich einfach ma Stellunge beziehen.

Gruß 

nastra


----------



## Faergrim (22. Oktober 2008)

Namecalling hin oder her....sowas ist gelinde gesagt "scheisse"
Aber um mal aufs Topic zu kommen. Aus unserer Gilde auf dem Server Moot war auch jemand live dabei und nicht nur im Game sondern auch im Ts von einer der besagten Gilden. Er hat uns gestern davon erzählt und es war doch recht schockierend das es sowas auch in War gibt. 
Dachte die Leute haben aus DAoC gelernt. Hoffe das jemand von den "Randoms" die da mitgezogen wurden noch einen Bericht an GOA geschrieben haben. 
Sowas gehört bestraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen ich finde is in dem fall für mich persönlich eigentlich gut das die namen der Gilden genannt wurden.
Ich bin selber Leiter einer eher kleinen Gilde auf dem Server Moot.
Und da wir eben sehr klein sind haben wir beschlossen höchst wahrscheinlich einer größeren Gilde beizutreten und unsere als Twink-Gilde bestehen zu lassen.
Aber da ich jetzt sehe das die Gilde der wir beitreten wollten ein Allianzpartner einer der oben angeführten Gilden ist werde ich das wohl nochmal gründlich überdenken denn so einer Gemeinschaft möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht angehören.
Es hiest nich umsonst WAR, wer mit der anderen Fraktion kuscheln will soll WoW spielen und in Dalaran rumhüpfen...

so long Gaga


----------



## Lurka (22. Oktober 2008)

Als ein Mitglied der Gilde "********" darf ich glaub ich auch was dazu sagen. 
Kurz vorab: Spiele seit ´98 durchgängig MMOs ohne, und das kann ich sagen ohne zu lügen, auch nur jemals beschissen zu haben, und genau deshalb kotzt mich das ganze so an, weil.... es stimmt!
Absprache was passieren soll erfolgte schon Tage vorher über IRC, wobei nur die Leader den genauen Termin kannten und kurz vorher die Leute zusammengetrommelt haben. Und ich Idiot dachte erst es währe nur Quatsch... Mittlerweile schäme ich mich schon Mitglied in dieser Gilde zu sein, obwohl ich wohl heute Mittag nach Feierabend aus Prinzip die Gilde verlassen werde. Sowas gehört gemeldet und bestraft, und da DARF es kein wenn und aber geben.
Genau aus solchen Gründen bin ich auch gegen ein Gildenszenariosystem (o.ä.) mit Rängen usw. was schonmal hier in einem anderen Thread diskutiert wurde. Das artet, wie man sieht, doch sowieso nur wieder in bescheisserei aus. Ich hoffe Mythics Haltung solchen Gilden gegenüber ist die gleiche wie bei den Goldsellern...A banning we will go, a banning we will go...

@nastra

Muss ja nicht heissen, das solche Leute Gildenintern oder im RL Ärsche sind, bloss wenns wieder ums Ansehen/Items/was auch immer geht sind manche Leute bereit alles dafür zu tun. Wolf im Schafspelz und so...

Und nein, Forenname und Ingame Name sind nicht die gleichen, kein Bock dann auch noch Stalker an mir dranhängen zu haben.


----------



## Fireleaf (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic tun was gegen solche Leute!
Wobei sowas natürlich ganz leicht nachverfolgt werden kann, das ist
schonmal logisch. Sogar mit das einfachste würde ich sagen.
Jedesmal wenn eine Burg eingenommen wird, wirds geloggt bestimmt.
Passiert des im 10minuten takt fällt es sehr auf. wobei sicher auch
namen mitgeloggt werden...

Hoffe die kriegen ihre Strafe. DAs ist ausnutzung des spielprinzips oder
wie es auch heißen mag! Schade das man auf sowas immer wieder
trifft.


----------



## German Viking (22. Oktober 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Als ein Mitglied der Gilde "********" darf ich glaub ich auch was dazu sagen.
> Kurz vorab: Spiele seit ´98 durchgängig MMOs ohne, und das kann ich sagen ohne zu lügen, auch nur jemals beschissen zu haben, und genau deshalb kotzt mich das ganze so an, weil.... es stimmt!
> Absprache was passieren soll erfolgte schon Tage vorher über IRC, wobei nur die Leader den genauen Termin kannten und kurz vorher die Leute zusammengetrommelt haben. Und ich Idiot dachte erst es währe nur Quatsch... Mittlerweile schäme ich mich schon Mitglied in dieser Gilde zu sein, obwohl ich wohl heute Mittag nach Feierabend aus Prinzip die Gilde verlassen werde. Sowas gehört gemeldet und bestraft, und da DARF es kein wenn und aber geben.
> Genau aus solchen Gründen bin ich auch gegen ein Gildenszenariosystem (o.ä.) mit Rängen usw. was schonmal hier in einem anderen Thread diskutiert wurde. Das artet, wie man sieht, doch sowieso nur wieder in bescheisserei aus. Ich hoffe Mythics Haltung solchen Gilden gegenüber ist die gleiche wie bei den Goldsellern...A banning we will go, a banning we will go...
> ...



Meine Hochachtung!!
Danke, dass Du hier so ehrlich im Forum Stellung gegen Deine eigene Gilde bezogen hast!
Solche Leute braucht das Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe, Du machst Deine Drohung war und verlässt wirklich die Gilde. Vieleicht ziehen Andere nach.

Ich glaube übrigends auch, dass ein Ticket helfen würde. Ich weiss nicht , ob es gegen "ausnützen der Spielmechanik zum eigenen Vorteil" verstösst. Ich meine es gibt aber einen Abschnitt der darauf hinweist, dass man mit der gegnerischen Fraktion keine gemeinsame Sache machen darf.
Auf jeden Fall sollte GOA schnell reagieren. 
Man sollte den Gildenführer ansprechen und ihn darauf hinweisen, dass im Wiederholungsfalle die Gilde aufgelöst wird, oder diverse Accounts gebannt werden.

PS: Ich spiele auch mit diversen Chars auf dem Server MOOT (Zerstörung) und suche noch die richtige Gilde. Eine ist gerade aus meiner Liste gestrichen worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CU ingame


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Auf Helmgart haben wir uns auch schon abgesprochen, so ist es ja nicht. Da wurde aber ein Keep ausgemacht, und dann bis aufs Blut verteidigt.
Ziel dieser Keep-Hinundherschieberei war ja bloß die Itemgier und der Bonus-Ruf.

Die Leute verstehen einfach nicht, dass man ganz schnell einen Ruf weg hat, weil sowas nicht unbehelligt passiert. Auch exploiten bei Keep-Angriffen bekommt irgendwer mit, und es spricht sich rum. Neben den Konsequenzen seitens GOA will auch auf dem Server niemand mehr etwas mit einem zu tun haben, das müsste einem doch der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen.

Falls jemand rausbekommt, was für Konsequenzen das nach sich zieht, dann informier uns, vielleicht als Abschreckung für andere, die das gleiche vorhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (22. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> Meine Hochachtung!!
> Danke, dass Du hier so ehrlich im Forum Stellung gegen Deine eigene Gilde bezogen hast!
> Solche Leute braucht das Spiel.
> 
> ...



Danke, Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, was soll man auch anderes machen, wenn man aus Prinzip ehrlich ist, und auch immer geraderaus sagt was man denkt. Andere werden garantiert folgen, zumindest mal meine Frau und mein Schwager. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke schon das es auch unter "ausnutzen der Spielmechanik zum eigenen Vorteil gehört". Schliesslich bekommt die Gilde für eine Burgeroberung ja auch Gildenpunkte, und wenn sie die entsprechenden Quests haben und der Burgherr fällt gibts noch ´nen fetten Rüstungsgutschein obendrauf. Das alles hätten sie ohne Absprache eben nicht so einfach geschafft. Und der Burgherr fiel oft...


----------



## Iodun (22. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich ist sowas nicht schön wenn man sich abspricht, aber wenn die Leute das anders nicht gebacken kriegen sollen sie doch so rumeiern da. WAR ist irgendwie ein Spiel wo man nicht itemgeil sein muss. Bis auf einige Ausnahmen haben die raren und epischen Items garnicht sooo sehr wahnsinnig andere stats als die grünen items nach dem nächsten lvlup verfügbar sind. Schlecht ist nur das die Leute keinen Kampfgeist haben sich das zeug mit Schweiß und Blut zu erkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber jedem das seine. Solange die nicht überall rumrennen und jedem erzählen wie toll und heldenhaft sie sind ist mir das eigentlich latte. Fakt ist nur mit meiner Gilde wird soetwas niemals möglich sein.


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Oktober 2008)

Klar ist das einfach ne schlechte Einstellung weil es eben auch die Gesamtsituation auf einen Server verändern kann, wenn 2 Gilden das durchziehen leechen sie Items nicht mehr und nicht weniger, sie bringen sich damit gegenüber Anderen in einen Vorteil weil wenn das überdurchschnittlich oft passiert mit dem Burgherr auch dem entsprechend oft Items fallen. 

Ich weiß aber nicht wirklich ob GOA oder so wirklich was dagegen macht da man sowas auch schlecht beweisen oder aufdecken kann. Ich finde der Server, die Spieler und die Community muss solche Leute strafen. Missachtung, ignorieren, isolieren usw Anders lernen es solche Leute nie, jeder der dabei wusste was da abgeht und keiner wurde gezwungen denk ich mal. 

Btw Namecalling ist allgemein in Foren untersagt und ist auch ein Fall von Anstand, wenns jemanden brennend interessiert soll er den poster per IM fragen, die betroffenen Leute und die Leutz auf dem Server werden es auch so wissen weil sowas spricht sich auch rum.


----------



## trivle01 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ordnung meinst? Imperium ist doch nur nen teil der Order


----------



## redway45 (22. Oktober 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Als ein Mitglied der Gilde "*******" darf ich glaub ich auch was dazu sagen.
> Kurz vorab: Spiele seit ´98 durchgängig MMOs ohne, und das kann ich sagen ohne zu lügen, auch nur jemals beschissen zu haben, und genau deshalb kotzt mich das ganze so an, weil.... es stimmt!
> Absprache was passieren soll erfolgte schon Tage vorher über IRC, wobei nur die Leader den genauen Termin kannten und kurz vorher die Leute zusammengetrommelt haben. Und ich Idiot dachte erst es währe nur Quatsch... Mittlerweile schäme ich mich schon Mitglied in dieser Gilde zu sein, obwohl ich wohl heute Mittag nach Feierabend aus Prinzip die Gilde verlassen werde. Sowas gehört gemeldet und bestraft, und da DARF es kein wenn und aber geben.
> Genau aus solchen Gründen bin ich auch gegen ein Gildenszenariosystem (o.ä.) mit Rängen usw. was schonmal hier in einem anderen Thread diskutiert wurde. Das artet, wie man sieht, doch sowieso nur wieder in bescheisserei aus. Ich hoffe Mythics Haltung solchen Gilden gegenüber ist die gleiche wie bei den Goldsellern...A banning we will go, a banning we will go...
> ...






Lurka schrieb:


> Danke, Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo, von mir auch erst mal ein Lob dass du es hier den Mut hast und es ehrlich aufgedeckt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde das nicht toll, diese Gilden schaden dem "Gildensystem" und dem "RvR-System"...
es ist ein Spiel, bei dem die "gute" gegen die "böse" Seite spielt, und nicht gemeinsam kuscheln soll...
Ich HOFFE das GOA/Mythic da ihre internen Protokolle haben und sowas zurückverfolgen können...
Als Strafe wäre m.M.n. angebracht die RP zurück zu setzen, damit der ganze Aufwand für die Katz war und sie das nicht noch mal machen wollen...
Auflösung der Gilde würde nix bringen, dann machen die eben ne neue auf und zahlen dann eben schnell die paar Goldmünzen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenokrates (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Absprechen von Zerstörungs und Ordnungs-Gilden bezeichne ich jetzt einfach mal als Unterste Schublade.

Ich hoffe, dagegen wird vorgegangen, sei es mit Banns oder Reseten des Rufrangs.

Da Verteidige ich lieber die Burg, anstatt sie wie auf nem Silbertablett abzuliefern.

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## Ronma (22. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ganz so aus als wollten da 2 Gilden das "lästige" Rufrang farmen verkürzen..., denn im Prinzip muss das ja der Hauptanlass für so einen Bullshit gewesen sein.

Schwupp di Wup Rufrang 80 erfarmen und dann mit Items posen? Klarer Fall von Cheaterei. Was müssen vor allem die jeweiligen Gildenleitungen für verkorkste Idioten sein... Wenn mal nich deren Chars irgendwann im Internet zum Verkauf aufgetaucht wären... Betrug der übelsten Sorte is sowas. Boah scheiß die Wand an!

Alle Mitglieder der beiden Gilden, die da aktiv dran beteiligt waren, gehören normal auf Lebzeit gebannt oder aber die müssten Rufrang 0 bekommen und mal vorneweg 6 Monate Sperre für den Rufrang, das sich der Rufrang in dieser Zeit nich leveln lässt. Die Strafe muss auf jeden Fall deutlich und abschreckend ausfallen. 

Alles andere wäre wie eine negative Lachnummer, denn dann heißt's irgendwann: "Hey kommt alle zu WAR! Hier kann man nach Herzenslust die Spielmechanik veräppeln!" Is das nich illegal? "Ach im Höchstfall 1, 2 Tage Bann na und?"

Weg mit solchem Cheater Gesox!


----------



## Sagardo (22. Oktober 2008)

Das ist das schöne am RVR, man kann bescheissen, bis man auffliegt und man fliegt im RVR recht schnell auf, da die Gebiete für jeden zugänglich sind. 
Einfach Ticket schreiben und gut ist. GOA/Mythic wird garantiert etwas unternehmen.
Dieses Verhalten, wie hier beschrieben ist ganz normal. Überall wo es um einen Wettstreit geht wird versucht zu bescheissen.
Ja sogar bei den größten und teuersten Spielen der Welt ist das so, wenn man die Dopingberichte von Olympia hört.
Gut ist es nur, dass man in WAR offen schummeln muss und sich nicht in eine Arena verkrümeln kann und dort Nachts und alleine doch sehr sicher ist davor entdeckt zu werden.
Diese Gilde und Spieler die jetzt anfangen mit schummeln werden zum größten Teil durch GOA bestraft und der Rest wird von der Comunity isoliert, das war schon in DAOC so. Und genau das gefällt mir auch so am RVR, eine lebendige Welt in der jeder ein Teil der Gemeinschaft ist und nicht in einer "Parallelwelt" (Instanz)  vor sich hin schummelt.

Also lasst es lieber bleiben und spielt vernünftig, ihr ärgert euch nur, wenn ihr nach einem viertel Jahr auffliegt und alles verliert.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das erinnert mich irgendwie an die alten WoW Zeiten:
Spieler X: "Wir haben in Zul Gurub Mandokir down"
Spieler Y: " Und wars schwer"
Spieler X " Nein gar nich wir ham den bug geused wo man sich auf die Erhebeung stellt so kann einem der Ansturm vom Boss net treffen"

Ach das waren noch Zeiten >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santyago (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem liese sich vermutlich schnell in den Griff bekommen wenn die Burgen nach Eroberung eine Weilen nicht angreifbar wären. So wie auch die 15 Minuten bei den Schlachtfeldzielen.
1 Stunde vielleicht. Dann wäre das doch sehr mühsam mit dem bescheissen.
Ich werd das auch mal an Mythic schreiben. Hier kriegen die das vermutlich nicht mit :-)


----------



## Yarom (22. Oktober 2008)

Lurka, mich würde eins interessieren...Wie hast du von diesem Thread erfahren? Es hat bisher noch kein anderer deiner Gilde hier gepostet und du bist Buffed-User seit...Hm, seit du diesen Post erstellt hast. 

Tut mir Leid, ich will dich nicht in irgendeiner Weise beleidigen, wenn meine Anschuldigung falsch ist, aber...Naja für mich hört sich das alles irgendwie komisch an. Nastra, der einzige, der die Theorie des TE bezeugen kann, hat auch nur einen Forenbeitrag, sagte aber "Ich hab das hier zufällig gelesen". Dabei ist er auch nur seit kurzem User...

Tut mir Leid wenn ich falsch liege, aber hier versucht meines Erachtens jemand, unschuldige Gilden mit Namecalling ohne Beweise an den Pranger zu stellen. Und das ist EIN SPIELER mit MEHREREN Buffed-Accounts. 

Yarom


----------



## DA5x2000 (22. Oktober 2008)

bei daoc fiehl das unter " RP farming" 
beim ersten mal gabs nen rp roleback für die leute und beim zweitenmal timebans
man sollte sich überlegen ob man sowas macht. leider muss man auch sagen das des die wow mentalität ist, denn da wurde sowas ja kaum geahndet.

greetz


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

@Yarom
Kann man nicht die Beiträge lesen wenn man nicht Mitglied hier ist?
Oder irre ich mich da....

mfg Gaga


----------



## Santyago (22. Oktober 2008)

Yarom schrieb:


> Lurka, mich würde eins interessieren...Wie hast du von diesem Thread erfahren? Es hat bisher noch kein anderer deiner Gilde hier gepostet und du bist Buffed-User seit...Hm, seit du diesen Post erstellt hast.



Foren-Ticker und eventuell tatsächlich wegen Interesse an dem Thread angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yarom (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab hier keine Beweise geliefert, kann ich ja auch nicht. Ich sage nur, dass man diesen Thread mit Vorsicht behandeln sollte, weil mir das alles nicht ganz koscher vorkommt.


----------



## Omidas (22. Oktober 2008)

Santyago schrieb:


> Das Problem liese sich vermutlich schnell in den Griff bekommen wenn die Burgen nach Eroberung eine Weilen nicht angreifbar wären. So wie auch die 15 Minuten bei den Schlachtfeldzielen.
> 1 Stunde vielleicht. Dann wäre das doch sehr mühsam mit dem bescheissen.
> Ich werd das auch mal an Mythic schreiben. Hier kriegen die das vermutlich nicht mit :-)



Naja eine Stunde ist wohl zu hart. Finde es gerade interessant knapp vor der anrückenden Gegenseite den Burgherren noch umzuhauen und dann die Feinde aus unserer Burg zu verteiben, nur um zu sehen, dass sie nicht aufgeben sondern direkt wieder einziehen wollen.
Wenn da jetzt ne Stunde sperre wär, würden die sich doch fragen müssen, was sie überhaupt hier sollten und sich lieber eine andere Burg suchen. Also würden viele Schlachten im Keim erstickt werden.

Ich denke hier reicht es aus, wenn sich die anderen halt gegenüber solchen Gilden so verhalten wie es Kollaborateure verdienen. Ignorieren und Ausgrenzen. Das sollte, wenn alle mit machen, die größte Strafe sein. Und dann halt noch eine Strafe von GOAs Seite aus und man kann hoffen solch ein Verhalten ein zu dämmen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich hab auch immer hier bissl rumgestöbert in den Foren und war kein Member.
Und dann als WAR rauskam und echt viele interessante Freds hier waren hab ich mich angemeldet.
Also glaube ich schon das es stimmt was er sagt...

so long Gaga


----------



## Corelli (22. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen das erinnert mich irgendwie an die alten WoW Zeiten:
> Spieler X: "Wir haben in Zul Gurub Mandokir down"
> Spieler Y: " Und wars schwer"
> Spieler X " Nein gar nich wir ham den bug geused wo man sich auf die Erhebeung stellt so kann einem der Ansturm vom Boss net treffen"
> ...



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?

Wir sprechen hier vom Thema Wetter und der kommt mit Weinbergschnecken sind zwitter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

B2T: 
Kick, Ban, Ignore plx :-)
Schließ mich den Vorposter an. Ticket schreiben,...


----------



## La Saint (22. Oktober 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic tun was gegen solche Leute!
> Wobei sowas natürlich ganz leicht nachverfolgt werden kann, das ist
> schonmal logisch. Sogar mit das einfachste würde ich sagen.
> Jedesmal wenn eine Burg eingenommen wird, wirds geloggt bestimmt.
> ...


Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic tut was gegen diese Designschwäche ihres Spieles. Nicht gegen die Leute. 

Es ist immer das selbe. Mal ganz allgemein. Da wird ein System angeboten, das eine Schwäche hat. Ob das jetzt aus Schlamperei, Unwissen oder Unfähigkeit passiert, ist vollkommen egal.  Und wenn dann clevere Leute diese Schwäche entdecken und zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen, dann sind auf einmal die Leute schuld, nicht das System. Was für eine verkehrte Welt.

Ein Spiel wie Warhammer mag komplex sein, gemessen an der realen Welt ist es aber von einer geradezu gigantischen Schlichtheit. Und schon in der realen Welt gilt, man kann nur für etwas bestraft werden, wenn es auch verboten ist. In einer Spielewelt, in der der Hersteller automatisch Godmode hat, geht das Prinzip sogar noch viel weiter. Hier kann keiner für etwas bestraft werden, das das Spiel ermöglicht. Wenn der Hersteller nicht will, das irgend etwas gemacht wird, dann hat er dieses Etwas gefälligst aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Im Gegensatz zum richtigen Leben ist er nämlich jederzeit dazu in der Lage.

Anstatt hier zwei Gilden an die Wand zu Nagel, sollte lieber Mythic mit der Peitsche durch den Hof getrieben werden. Die haben nämlich das Problem verursacht, nicht die Gilden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

@Corelli damit wollte ich nur zeigen das es leider in allen MMOs solche Leute gibt.

Den Boss in WoW durch nen Bug abzufarmen is das selbe wie sich abzusprechen und Burgen im 10 Minuten-Takt zu holen.
Beides betrug und das is scheisse.

naja whatever die Leute die sowas machen werdens schon zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic tut was gegen diese Designschwäche ihres Spieles. Nicht gegen die Leute.
> 
> Es ist immer das selbe. Mal ganz allgemein. Da wird ein System angeboten, das eine Schwäche hat. Ob das jetzt aus Schlamperei, Unwissen oder Unfähigkeit passiert, ist vollkommen egal.  Und wenn dann clevere Leute diese Schwäche entdecken und zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen, dann sind auf einmal die Leute schuld, nicht das System. Was für eine verkehrte Welt.


Das ist vollkommener Blödsinn. Das hat nichts mit clever zu tun.
Im Normalfall prügelt die angreifende Gruppe die Verteidiger spätestens nach dem Fall des Burgherren komplett aus der Burg, so dass sie wieder vor dem Tor stehen. In diesem Fall soll aber die eine Gilde die andere nichtmal angegriffen haben. Es wurden nur die Burgherren abwechselnd gekillt.

Ich sehe da keine Schwäche des System, sondern ganz klare Verstöße gegen Regeln.
Wenn wir die Arena Leecher aus WoW als Beispiel nehmen: Da gab es abgesprochene Matches, um ein Team im Rating steigen zu lassen. Es wurde von vielen gemacht, und es "war eine Schwäche im System". Als Blizzard dann mal sortiert hat, wer es ausgenutzt hat, gab es Strafen. Aberkennen der Items, Tempbans glaub ich auch. Das ist die einzig richtige Entscheidung gewesen.
Dort wo zwei Parteien aufeinander treffen kann man sich immer absprechen. Aber es verstößt nunmal gegen Regeln, die einem von vornherein klar sein müssten.
Tickets wurden ja geschrieben, und sollte tatsächlich der Burgherr im 10 Minuten Takt gewechselt haben, dann ist das aus den Serverlogs ersichtlich. Ich denke, dass die Leute nicht ungeschoren davonkommen werden.


----------



## DA5x2000 (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic tut was gegen diese Designschwäche ihres Spieles. Nicht gegen die Leute.
> 
> Es ist immer das selbe. Mal ganz allgemein. Da wird ein System angeboten, das eine Schwäche hat. Ob das jetzt aus Schlamperei, Unwissen oder Unfähigkeit passiert, ist vollkommen egal.  Und wenn dann clevere Leute diese Schwäche entdecken und zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen, dann sind auf einmal die Leute schuld, nicht das System. Was für eine verkehrte Welt.
> 
> ...



so ein  blödsinn...
wenn du zufällig abends nach ladenschluss an einem supermarkt vorbei gehst, und merkst die tür ist nicht verschlossen, gehste auch einfach rein und nimmst dir ware mit die dir nicht gehört????


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

@ La Saint das würde ich nicht so sehen.
Auch Bugs und Exploits sind "Schwächen" im Spiel und wenn diese zum eigenen Vorteil genutzt werden geht das auch gegen die Regeln des Spiels oder?

Und das die Burgen gleich wieder zurückerobert werden können ist keine schwäche finde ich.
Oder würdest du die Angreifer die gerade deine Burg erobert haben wieder rausdrängen wollen wenn die Burg sowieso längere Zeit gesperrt ist?
Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Sagardo (22. Oktober 2008)

> Es ist immer das selbe. Mal ganz allgemein. Da wird ein System angeboten, das eine Schwäche hat. Ob das jetzt aus Schlamperei, Unwissen oder Unfähigkeit passiert, ist vollkommen egal. Und wenn dann clevere Leute diese Schwäche entdecken und zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen, dann sind auf einmal die Leute schuld, nicht das System. Was für eine verkehrte Welt.
> 
> Ein Spiel wie Warhammer mag komplex sein, gemessen an der realen Welt ist es aber von einer geradezu gigantischen Schlichtheit. Und schon in der realen Welt gilt, man kann nur für etwas bestraft werden, wenn es auch verboten ist. In einer Spielewelt, in der der Hersteller automatisch Godmode hat, geht das Prinzip sogar noch viel weiter. Hier kann keiner für etwas bestraft werden, das das Spiel ermöglicht. Wenn der Hersteller nicht will, das irgend etwas gemacht wird, dann hat er dieses Etwas gefälligst aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Im Gegensatz zum richtigen Leben ist er nämlich jederzeit dazu in der Lage.
> 
> ...




Sorry aber wenn man ein Spiele ein Spiel anbietet welches von hunderttausenden von Spielern gespielt wird und wir uns in der Welt der Computerspiele befinden wird es immer Lücken geben mit jedem neuen Inhalt. Und ich finde schon, dass man erwachsenen Menschen so viel verantwortung zusprechen kann, dass Sie darauf achten dürfen, dass richtig gespielt wird und dieses einfach melden können.

Wir können jetzt die ganze Gemeischaft damit beschneiden, dass wir die Burg jedesmal komplett clearen von feindlichen Spielern oder die Zeit bis zur Wiedereinnahme auf einen Faktor X festlegen. Aber beide Möglichkeiten würden mich beschneiden in meinem Spielspaß weil ein paar Leute so kindisch sind und meinen Sie wären toll, weil sie einen Bug ausnutzen.
Bugusing ist verboten 
exploiden ebenso - fertig.
Melden, bestrafen - fertig

Aber bitte nicht die Gemeinschaft unter solchen Leuten leiden lassen.

Und P.S. Mythic hat mich nicht bedroht und gesagt "Nutze jede offensichtliche Schwachstelle aus!".
Also bitte schnapp dir deine Peitsche und mach damit, was auch immer dir und deiner/m Freundin/Freund spaß macht , aber strafe nicht fremde Menschen dafür ab, dass jemand unfair spielt und das wissentlich.


----------



## Ascían (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic tut was gegen diese Designschwäche ihres Spieles. Nicht gegen die Leute.
> 
> Es ist immer das selbe. Mal ganz allgemein. Da wird ein System angeboten, das eine Schwäche hat. Ob das jetzt aus Schlamperei, Unwissen oder Unfähigkeit passiert, ist vollkommen egal.  Und wenn dann clevere Leute diese Schwäche entdecken und zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen, dann sind auf einmal die Leute schuld, nicht das System. Was für eine verkehrte Welt.
> 
> ...



Ein typischer "Hört sich erst logisch an"- Beitrag. Aber es geht um die "kriminelle" Energie, die beide Gilden investierten um zu bescheißen, nicht darum dass es eventuell möglich ist. Klar muss GOA was gegen die designschwäche tun, aber man kann doch nicht im Ernst sagen: Die beiden Gilden konnten ja quasi nicht anders als es ausnutzen?

Wenn eine Bank überfallen wird, dann verhaftet man ja auch nicht den Bankdirektor wegen mangelnder Abwehrmaßnahmen, sondern die Bankräuber.


----------



## Omidas (22. Oktober 2008)

Was für eine Aussage. Wär ja dann das gleiche bei:

Der Bundesligawettskandal war nicht Schuld der Wettbetrüger sondern der FIFA/DFB. Denn hätten die ihr System sicher gemacht, hätte sowas gar nicht passieren können. Eigentlich müsste man den Armen Tätern das mal sagen, damit sie die Beiden verklagen können. Ist doch schrecklich, dass sie wegen solcher Lücken zu ihren Straftaten verführt worden sind.

OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corelli (22. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @Corelli damit wollte ich nur zeigen das es leider in allen MMOs solche Leute gibt.
> 
> Den Boss in WoW durch nen Bug abzufarmen is das selbe wie sich abzusprechen und Burgen im 10 Minuten-Takt zu holen.
> Beides betrug und das is scheisse.
> ...



Nee eben nicht dasselbe. 
Bei WoW ist es ein Bug gewesen, also PvE Problem, da haben Spieler den Fehler von Blizzard ausgenutzt um so den Boss zu legen...

Bei solchen Absprachen wie der TE beschreibt, sind es nur die Spieler, da kannst du nicht von einem Bug ausgehen, da kann GOA/Mythic nichts machen, außer bannen, wenns gemeldet wird.

Evtl passiert das auch auf anderen Server.
Solche Affen ziehen das Spiel ins Lächerliche, traurig aber wahr...

Und zu Namecalling, auch wenn ichs persönlich gut finde, wenn die Namen fallen, jedoch bei den durschnittlichen IQs von MMO Spielern, werden dann alle über den gleichen Kamm geschert. Was kann der Großteil leute dafür, wenn 10 A.........r auf solche Gedanken kommen und der Rest nix dafür kann.

Naja, nicht mein Prob... Ich meld, wenn ich sowas sehe, egal ob eigene Gilde oder nicht.


----------



## Karotte v.d. Nachtwache (22. Oktober 2008)

mag naiv sein, aber wird ja mehr als nur die beiden gilden geben. Müssen sich halt die andern Spieler organisieren und die burgen verteidigen, dann klappt das auch nivht mit dem Burgherren.


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. Oktober 2008)

Karotte schrieb:


> mag naiv sein, aber wird ja mehr als nur die beiden gilden geben. Müssen sich halt die andern Spieler organisieren und die burgen verteidigen, dann klappt das auch nivht mit dem Burgherren.



genau, ich gehe in meiner Freizeit online, um auf Gilden aufzupassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santyago (22. Oktober 2008)

Karotte schrieb:


> mag naiv sein, aber wird ja mehr als nur die beiden gilden geben. Müssen sich halt die andern Spieler organisieren und die burgen verteidigen, dann klappt das auch nivht mit dem Burgherren.


Ist gar nicht so falsch meines erachtens.
Ein Problem das hoffentlich verbessert wird ist, das man die "Burg wird angegriffen"-Meldung in den wenigsten Fällen ernst nehmen kann.
Kommt ja schon wenn nur ein Passant mal die Wachen fies anguckt.


----------



## Sagardo (22. Oktober 2008)

> mag naiv sein, aber wird ja mehr als nur die beiden gilden geben. Müssen sich halt die andern Spieler organisieren und die burgen verteidigen, dann klappt das auch nivht mit dem Burgherren.



Naja wenn in einem Gebiet eine Burg angegriffen wird oder eine Burg fällt, dann weckt das eh immer meine Aufmerksamkeit und da werde ich wohl nicht der einzige sein. Also gehe ich dahin und werde schon sehen, was da los ist.
Und wenn die Burg ewig wechselt, ohne dass ich draussen Spieler meiner Fraktion sehe und ich nicht die Chance habe in die Burg zu kommen, dann mache ich mich schon Gedanken =)
Also hier braucht niemand auf andere aufzupassen, sondern einfach nur spielen und man kommt automatisch auf die Betrüger.
Zur Not komme ich eh immer bis hoch zum Lord und dann schaue ich mir das Ganze oben als Leiche an^^


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Corelli

Im Prinzip isses das selbe.

Ob man jetzt einen Bug oder eine Design-Schwäche zu seinem eigenen Vorteil nützt ist egal.
Denn in beiden Fällen wird das Spielprinzip komplett links liegen gelassen was dem Spielspaß eigentlich nur schadet...


----------



## Unfassbar (22. Oktober 2008)

Das die sowas nötig haben ist auch ein Problem des Servers. Das Chaos scheint nur wenig Lust auf RvR zu haben und wenn so ein Burgangriff nich läuft, dann lösen sich die Grp nach dem ersten Angriff oft wieder auf.
Ich glaub nicht das die Ordnung auf nem andren Server die Burgen im T2-T4 so lange halten kann wie bei uns.
Das grad die Caster der Gilde ********* Bugs und Exploits ausnutzen ist bekannt. Das wurde auch schonmal mal im Onlinewelten Forum geschrieben.

Ich persönlich unterstütze dieses Verhalten in keinster Weise und hoffe das diese Spieler bestraft werden. Rufpunkte auf 0 und 2 Wochen keinen Ruf. Das wäre angemessen.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Namecalling: Sicherlich will man die Community informieren, wenn so etwas vorgefallen ist.. das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Das Problem ist, dass man hier alles behaupten könnte, es aber nur schwer beweisen kann. Von daher bitte ich im weiteren Verlauf keine Namen mehr zu nennen. Wenn ihr den Sachverhalt schildert werden die Member sicherlich auch ohne Namecalling ihre Augen offen halten und sich ihr eigenes Bild machen können.

Außerdem empfiehlt es sich in solchen Fällen immer ein Ticket zu schreiben.


----------



## Caveman1979 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also das ist ja wirklich Unglaublich!

Aber sollte es wirklich vorkommen dann einfach wie folgt verbleiben!

1. sofort Screens machen 
2. Ticket raushaun mit den namen und dem verweis das du es mit screens beweisen kannst

denke das die Gm´s da nicht lange auf sich Warten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (22. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @ La Saint das würde ich nicht so sehen.
> Auch Bugs und Exploits sind "Schwächen" im Spiel und wenn diese zum eigenen Vorteil genutzt werden geht das auch gegen die Regeln des Spiels oder?
> 
> Und das die Burgen gleich wieder zurückerobert werden können ist keine schwäche finde ich.
> ...


Ok, dann will ich es mal anders erklären. Ein Spielehersteller bringt ein Online-Game nicht aus Herzensgüte auf den Markt, sondern mit einer knallharten Gewinnabsicht. Damit er möglichst viel monatliche Gebühren einstreichen kann, setzt er in dem Spiel Ziele, also Items, Ränge, Ruf, Punkte usw. und schafft gleichzeitig Mechanismen, wie diese Ziele erreicht werden können.

Jetzt tritt ein gewisser Interessenkonflikt zwischen Kunde und Spielehersteller auf. Dieser möchte natürlich möglichst viel Kohle verdienen und konstruiert daher diese Mechanismen so, das es möglichst viel Zeit kostet die Ziele zu erreichen. Der Spieler dagegen möchte für die monatliche Gebühr, die er über den Tisch schiebt, möglichst viel bekommen, die Ziele also schnell erreichen. Jeder versucht jetzt, cleverer als der andere zu sein. Der Hersteller versucht, durch geschickt versteckte Timesinks die Spielzeit möglichst zu dehnen, der Spieler versucht, durch Ausnutzung der Spielemechanik die Spielzeit möglichst zu senken. 

Das wiederum findet der Hersteller unsportlich. Die "bösen" Spieler nutzen nämlich letztendlich die Geldgier des Herstellers aus. Dieser durchdenkt, testet oder implementiert aus Kostengründen immer nur das, was unbedingt notwendig ist. Dabei entstehen natürlich Lücken im Spiel. Aber der Hersteller kann sich das erlauben, denn sitzt am längeren Hebel. Wenn nämlich die durch seine Kostenersparnis ins Spiel gelangten Bugs und Unzulänglichkeiten vom den Spielern ausgenutzt werden, dann spricht er auf einmal von einem Exploit und schiebt das ganze auf die moralische Schiene, auf das ein Glaubenskrieg ausbricht zwischen den Spielern.

Wem das jetzt zu theoretisch war, für den hier noch einmal ein konkretes Beispiel, der Boss-Exploit bei WoW. Diese Boss-Encounter werden von dem Hersteller bewußt kompliziert und schwierig entworfen. Ein Gilde muß allein im Vorfeld schon Wochen und Monate lang passende Items sammeln (Feuerresistenz), Prequests machen und Member schulen. Der Boss-Fight selbst ist auch wochenlang zu trainieren, bevor der Boss fällt. Da müssen die einzelnen Kampfphasen studiert und Gegenmaßnahmen erdacht werden, da müssen passende Skillungen ausprobiert werden und vieles mehr. Man sieht also, der Hersteller hält seine Spieler schön beschäftigt. Das bringt Geld.

Diese wiederum versuchen natürlich ihren Aufwand zu minimieren. Wer hat schon Lust, wochenlang immer nur das gleiche zu machen. Sie arbeiten also an einer Taktik, den Boss möglichst schnell und unkomplizert zu legen. Genau wie der Hersteller es will. Und dann entdecken sie diese Stelle im Dungeon, wo der Boss keinen Schaden machen kann.

Da kann ich nur sagen: gut gemacht. Diese Spieler, diese Gilde haben eine optimale Taktik gefunden. Sie haben einen Mechanismus gefunden, der ihren Aufwand minimiert. 

Das ist natürlich der Moment, wo beim Hersteller alle Alarmsirenen losheulen. Auslöser des Alarms ist die Buchhaltung. Wenn die Spieler es schaffen, den vom Hersteller geplanten Aufwand von sagen wir drei Monaten auf einen einzigen zu verkürzen, dann sind auf einmal 2 Monatsgebühren weniger in der Portokasse. Von ein paar Millionen Raidern. Das fällt dann schon nicht mehr unter Peanuts. Was macht also der Hersteller? Ganz einfach, er entfernt diese besagte Stelle einfach aus dem Spiel. Und schon sind die Spieler wieder da, wo er sie haben wollte. 

Aber auch hier wird marktwirtschaftlich gearbeitet. Auch hier gibt es eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung. Wenn die Beseitigung dieses Bugs für den Hersteller zu teuer wird, dann bleibt er halt im Spiel . Dann wird die Exploit-Keule herausgeholt. Auf einmal haben die Spieler nicht mehr, wie vorgesehen, eine optimale Taktik für ein Event gesucht und gefunden, sondern sie haben die Spielemechanik mißbraucht. Das Ganze wird verteufelt, ein paar Leute gebannt, kommt eh nicht darauf an, und dem Rest mit der Faust gedroht.

Das einzige jedoch, was hier beeinträchtigt wurde, ist die Gewinnerwartung des Herstellers.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Du warst nicht zufällig dabei, oder? Ich würde so ein Pack nicht in Schutz nehmen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Mann so viel lesen...puh...jetzt bin ich erschöpft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man kann es sehen wie man will áber meiner meinung nach sollen solche Bosskämpfe oder eben Burgeroberungen eine Herausforderung sein das macht bei mir den Spielspaß aus und nichts anderes.
Im echten Leben is is ja eigentlich auch eine "Herausforderung" sich zb das Geld das man zum Leben brauch zu erarbeiten.
aber dem nach was du oben geschrieben hast bist du wohl der der sich denkt "ich überfall ne bank und hab instant 500.000Euro, also wozu noch arbeiten gehn".....

Aber wie gesagt is Ansichtssache wer das Game nicht zockt um Spaß zu haben sondern um schnellstmöglich einer der bessten zu sein mit imba Equip um allen Anderen zu zeigen wie schlecht Sie doch sind dann is es klar das für den jenigen so etwas nicht als "Betrug" erscheint sondern lediglich als kleine Hilfe am Weg nach oben...

so long  Gaga


----------



## Siccaria (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Lasaint:
Du vergisst neben Hersteller und Exploiter noch die 3te davon betroffene Partei - nämlich die Mitspieler welche dadurch das sich einige durch unlautere Methoden einen Vorteil verschaffen beanchteiligt werden. Da liegt das Problem.


----------



## Omidas (22. Oktober 2008)

@ *La Saint *Teilweise hast du recht. Aber gewisse Sachen kann man eben nicht ausschliessen.

Dazu gehört halt eben die absprachen unter den verschiedenen Fraktionen. Nicht umsonst ist die Kommunikation zwischen den feindlichen Parteien ingame nicht möglich. Müsste mir mal die AGBs durchlesen, aber ich glaube, dass es zumindest bei WoW drin stand das solche absprachen Verboten sind und man keine Addon/Tool herstellen dürfte, was ein Kommunikation erlaubt. Und das wars. mehr kann der Hersteller nicht machen, da es nicht in seinem Bereich liegt, wo er Einfluss nehmen kann. Oder wie Soll er Internet, Foren, Ts ... überprüfen.
Dass jetzt der Burgherr ne sperre kriegen sollte ist wie gesagt nicht förderlich, weil man bei einem echten Kampf dann zB. 15 Minuten sich einenn neuen Spielplatz suchen kann. Und selbst wenn man sowas verbietet kommen andere Sachen die man mitt absprachen machen kann.
Gilde A (Destro) will eine Burg erobern. spricht sich deshalb mit B (Order) ab. Die sollen mit ihren Leuten den Hintereingang blockieren um eine wirksame Deff zu verhindern. Sobald das äußere Tor gefallen ist, wird auch das zugebaut damit die Destros ihre Ruhe haben. Und schon hat man wieder den Salat. Und der wär ja noch schwieriger zu verbieten als den Burgherren.

Also die einzig sinnvolle Art das zu lösen ist absprachen zu verbieten was auch getan wurde.

Edit 13:47
Naja nochmal überlegt. Eine kurze Sperre wäre nicht ganz so gravierend, da man eh eine gewisse Zeit braucht um sich durch die Tore zu bomben. Würde dann aber immer noch die Fälle betreffen, wo eine Übermacht im Erdgeschoss/Innenhof steht. Also immer noch nicht perfekt


----------



## Caveman1979 (22. Oktober 2008)

@ La Saint
Das klingt ja nach einer versuchten Rettung?

Was du so schön schilderst ist schön lang geschrieben und auch wunderschön zur sache der Geldpolitik niedergelegt.
Respekt zufällig bist du nicht besitzer einger Leman Brothers Aktien und sehr frustriert.

Magst ja recht haben was diese politik angeht aber beendet der gamer sein abo weil er schnell high lvel und rufrang hat?Wohl eher nicht!

Dann gibt es ja noch die Agb`s die der Geldhai ja aufstellt um nur an dein geld zukommen,kannst ja nicht jeder Zeit aufhören(wird wahrscheinlich jemand neben dir stehn und einer kleinen Mietze ein Waffe an den kopf halten und sagen spiel oder sie stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Es ist einklarer eingriff in das aufgestellte Regelwerk und damit gehört es bestraft!


----------



## Caldor (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Der Hersteller versucht, durch geschickt versteckte Timesinks die Spielzeit möglichst zu dehnen, der Spieler versucht, durch Ausnutzung der Spielemechanik die Spielzeit möglichst zu senken.
> ...
> Da kann ich nur sagen: gut gemacht. Diese Spieler, diese Gilde haben eine optimale Taktik gefunden. Sie haben einen Mechanismus gefunden, der ihren Aufwand minimiert.



Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es bei dir aussieht, aber ich möchte meine Spielzeit eigentlich nicht minimieren. Ich spiele gerne, eher nah dem Motto, der Weg ist das Ziel. Wenn ich irgendwie "durchkommen" oder sowas möchte, dann nehme ich ein Offline Spiel, und selbst da sollte man eigentlich etwas mehr machen, als so schnell wie möglich durchzuspielen.

Deswegen danke ich den Herstellern für jedes "Timesink", dass mir Spaß macht und mich unterhält.

Das Ausnutzen offensichtlicher Lücken im Spielprinzip ist verwerflich, gerade in einem Spiel, in dem es auf den direkten Konflikt der Spieler untereinander ankommt.
Wo bleibt die Herausforderung? Solche blatanten Versuche wie im Thread beschrieben, sollten härtestens bestraft werden, so die Vorwürfe stimmen.


----------



## Santyago (22. Oktober 2008)

Beim Fußball ist es verboten den Ball mit der Hand zu spielen. Daraus ergibt sich ein Interessenskonlifkt zwischen den verschiedensten involvierten Parteien (Spieler, Schiedrichter, Fans, ...)

Ich begrüße es Ausdrücklich das Spieler die Hand verdeckt zu Hilfe nehmen um Tore zu erzielen. Dadurch haben sie eine optimale Taktik gefunden um ihr Ziel (mehr Tore zu erzielen als der Gegner) zu erreichen.
Da kann ich nur sagen GUT GEMACHT, GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!


----------



## XolZo (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja in WoW war das ja die Folge von itemgeilheit hatte egt gehofft das es das bei WAR net gibt -.-


----------



## arci (22. Oktober 2008)

Melden und punkt... die säcke werden auch wie die ganzen möchtegern "Duellanten" in DAoC gebannt. Das ist "griefplay"...


----------



## Siccaria (22. Oktober 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> Ja in WoW war das ja die Folge von itemgeilheit hatte egt gehofft das es das bei WAR net gibt -.-


Das sowas früher oder später kommt war zu erwarten, in jedem Spiel versucht früher oder später jemand sich um die Regeln herumzumogeln. Das wichtige ist nun ob, wie schnell und wie konsequent darauf reagiert wird.


----------



## Euxyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

also da ich Mitglied einer der genannten Gilden bin, war und bleibe und selber anwesend war an diesem mysterium das hier so schön als.... Mogelpackung dargestellt wird, habe ich glaub ein Anrecht darauf mich hier mal zum Thema zu äussern.

Ich werde es nicht allzu lang machen damit ihr net einschlaft.

1.) Impressive sollte vielleicht nurnoch Dinge behaupten die so auch Stimmen, aus Neid oder Wut über Gilden son Scheiss zu verbreiten iss echt arm.

2.) Wir hatten ein Open PvP Event gegen Nero gestern Abend zu dessen Ende hin Nero als Gewinner dieses Events die Burg "Pakt der Flamme" angegriffen ohne Gegenwehr unsererseids, was betont im eigenen ermessen jedes Spielers liegt ob er einen der Gegenseite angehörigen Spieler tötet oder dieses lässt. Nero hat unterdessen nicht bemerkt das wir im oberen Teil der Burg standen und den Nero Spielern zugesehn haben. Nach dem Fall des Burgherren hat Nero die Burg verlassen, wir sind runter auf die Plattform und haben den Burgherrn nach Respawn erneut gekillt. Das wars mehr nicht.

3.) [Flame entfernt] wenn ihr rumheulen wollt geht zu Mama petzen statt uns erstmal zu fragen habt ihr euch doch oben hingestellt weil ihr dachtet da stimmt was net und wolltet da rumleechen und Items abgreifen, also bitte verschont uns mit so nem scheiss wir haben als stärkste Gilde auf dem Server Open PvP gegen die unserer Meinung nach stärkste Zerstörungsgilde gemacht, verboten? Nein vielmehr haben wir nix zu tun und suchen uns herausvorderungen.


Danke wer fragen hat, stellt sie eurer Mama! Und lasst mich mit PM´s in Ruhe


MfG Euxyl

Schattenkrieger des 40. Ranges - RR34 - Drachenwacht der Allianz Drachenblut auf dem Server Moot


Das ihr im übrigen getötet wurdet und wir nicht hängt ganz einfach damit zusammen das ihr nicht eingeladen wart... ergo falsche Zeit falscher Ort selber Schuld.... ätsch!!!

Edit II:

Achja und wir wollen doch mal eins festhalten wo wir hier doch so ganz offen reden... wäre unser Gilde, unsere Allianz nicht da würdet ihr doch nurnoch abloosen im BG, im Open Rvr... denn sein wir doch mal ganz ehrlich ihr würdet doch netmal euren Hosenstall gedefft bekommen wenn wir net wären also bitte unterstellt uns net wir würden die Zerstörung net bashen. Wir machen seid 3 Wochen nix anderes ausser euren Arsch im T3 zu retten also stop whine!!! Man wie ihr mich ma könnt!!!


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> 3.) [flame entfernt] wenn ihr rumheulen wollt geht zu Mama petzen statt uns erstmal zu fragen habt ihr euch doch oben hingestellt weil ihr dachtet da stimmt was net und wolltet da rumleechen und Items abgreifen, also bitte verschont uns mit so nem scheiss wir haben als stärkste Gilde auf dem Server Open PvP gegen die unserer Meinung nach stärkste Zerstörungsgilde gemacht, verboten? Nein vielmehr haben wir nix zu tun und suchen uns herausvorderungen.


Nach dem Punkt wandte sich dein Post und ich glaube wieder, ihr habt es so gemacht, wie es beschrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls es nicht so gewesen ist: Das sehen die GMs in ihren Logs, braucht also keine Sorgen zu haben.

Im übrigen finde ich diese Beschreibung der Dinge etwas komisch. Ihr habt ein open PvP Event, versteckt euch unbehelligt in einer Burg und es merkt keiner, dass ihr oben seid? Bei jedem Keepraid, bei dem ich bisher dabei war, lief zumindest einer hoch.


----------



## Santyago (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das ist wohl eine Verbesserungswürdigkeit im System.
Es bringt einfach mehr, eine Burg zurückzuerobern statt erfolgreich zu verteidigen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Santyago das haben sie auf der WAR-Europe homepage angekündigt.
Mit Patch 1.1 gibt es allgemein mehr Ruf und mehr/bessere Drops für open RvR und das man fürs verteidigen belohnt wird wollen sie ebenfalls einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long Gaga


----------



## Caveman1979 (22. Oktober 2008)

So genau stelle ich mir das vor.

Es ist wie schon auch der Mod hier erwähnt, hier urteilt keiner über euch in diesem falle da es wie du sagst ja mit rechten dingen zugegangen ist und ihr einfach nicht gesehen worden seid!
(deshalb auch die hinweise mit screnns) da es sich ja um wiederhollungen handeln muss

Denoch haben sich hier mansche gedanken über ein Thema gemacht das nicht falsch ist!(wahr es nur ein zufall oder nicht, das ihr nicht endeckt worden seid ok)aber man kann verstehn das solch ein nennen wir es Trick ja aus genutzt werden könnte und die Hinweise von den usern die meisten zumindest völlig richtig sind.


 So jetzt geh ich mama fragen ob das so past 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.) [flame entfernt] wenn ihr rumheulen wollt geht zu Mama petzen statt uns erstmal zu fragen habt ihr euch doch oben hingestellt weil ihr dachtet da stimmt was net und wolltet da rumleechen und Items abgreifen, also bitte verschont uns mit so nem scheiss wir haben als stärkste Gilde auf dem Server Open PvP gegen die unserer Meinung nach stärkste Zerstörungsgilde gemacht, verboten? Nein vielmehr haben wir nix zu tun und suchen uns herausvorderungen.

Das ihr im übrigen getötet wurdet und wir nicht *hängt ganz einfach damit zusammen das ihr nicht eingeladen wart.*.. ergo falsche Zeit falscher Ort selber Schuld.... ätsch!!!
(sollte es sich eventuell um ein abgesprochenes duell zweier gilden handeln ein faieres dann kann man ja fremdmember anschreiben das ein event statt findet)


im knast sitzen nur unschuldige !


----------



## Lorghi (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> 3.) [flame entfernt] wenn ihr rumheulen wollt geht zu Mama petzen statt uns erstmal zu fragen habt ihr euch doch oben hingestellt weil ihr dachtet da stimmt was net und wolltet da rumleechen und Items abgreifen, also bitte verschont uns mit so nem scheiss wir haben als stärkste Gilde auf dem Server Open PvP gegen die unserer Meinung nach stärkste Zerstörungsgilde gemacht, verboten? Nein vielmehr haben wir nix zu tun und suchen uns herausvorderungen....
> 
> ....Wir machen seid 3 Wochen nix anderes ausser euren Arsch im T3 zu retten also stop whine!!! Man wie ihr mich ma könnt!!!.....



Wow, so kann man seine Glaubwürdigkeit auch verspielen. 
Solltet ihr gebannt werden & in Erwägung ziehen, mit neuem Account auf nem anderen Server zu spielen: Haltet euch gefälligst von Talabheim fern!!!


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







Ich stimme Euxyl komplett zu! Bin selber in der genannten Gilde und alle Punkte stimmen zu! Unsere Sache was wir im Spiel machen und wenn wir Kontakt zu den Zerstörungsspielern aufnehmen find ich das komplett in Ordnung. Wir haben uns schon oft zu Schlachten verabredet und haben ne Menge Fun dabei!

Es gibt keinen Grund sich darüber aufzuregen, die tollen "Impressive" Leute hätten ebenso angreifen können. Hätte aber warscheinlich eh nix gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nebenbei....Ich erlebe es immer wieder das unsere Gilde Burgen einnimmt und immer mehrere Spieler anderer Gilden danaben stehen und noch nicht mal mitkämpfen, sondern nur ruf absahnen wollen...


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> Edit II:
> 
> Achja und wir wollen doch mal eins festhalten wo wir hier doch so ganz offen reden... wäre unser Gilde, unsere Allianz nicht da würdet ihr doch nurnoch abloosen im BG, im Open Rvr... denn sein wir doch mal ganz ehrlich ihr würdet doch netmal euren Hosenstall gedefft bekommen wenn wir net wären also bitte unterstellt uns net wir würden die Zerstörung net bashen. Wir machen seid 3 Wochen nix anderes ausser euren Arsch im T3 zu retten also stop whine!!! Man wie ihr mich ma könnt!!!


Sauber Junge, sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kann man sich auch was einbilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass es so gewesen ist. Dein Auftreten spricht im übrigen nicht gerade für die Gilde...

Edit: @ Noktyn es geht nicht darum, dass man sich abspricht für das open RvR im allgemeinen, und dann auch wirklich kämpft. Es geht darum, Keeps hin und herzutauschen, um die Items und Ruf zu bekommen. Das wird euch nachgesagt, und das wurde inGame gemeldet. 
Nach Euxyns Ausbruch da oben trau ich zumindest ihm das zu.


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> Ich stimme Euxyl komplett zu! Bin selber in der genannten Gilde und alle Punkte stimmen zu! Unsere Sache was wir im Spiel machen und wenn wir Kontakt zu den Zerstörungsspielern aufnehmen find ich das komplett in Ordnung. Wir haben uns schon oft zu Schlachten verabredet und haben ne Menge Fun dabei!
> 
> Es gibt keinen Grund sich darüber aufzuregen, die tollen "Impressive" Leute hätten ebenso angreifen können. Hätte aber warscheinlich eh nix gebracht
> 
> ...


----------



## Ascían (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> 3.) Ihr kleinen Kinderspacken wenn ihr rumheulen wollt geht zu Mama petzen statt uns erstmal zu fragen habt ihr euch doch oben hingestellt weil ihr dachtet da stimmt was net und wolltet da rumleechen und Items abgreifen, also bitte verschont uns mit so nem scheiss wir haben als stärkste Gilde auf dem Server Open PvP gegen die unserer Meinung nach stärkste Zerstörungsgilde gemacht, verboten? Nein vielmehr haben wir nix zu tun und suchen uns herausvorderungen.
> 
> 
> Danke wer fragen hat, stellt sie eurer Mama! Und lasst mich mit PM´s in Ruhe
> ...




Klassisches /selfowned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheint als wärt ihr nicht die RoXXorgilde, sondern eher die Gimpgilde², wenn man von deinem Geschreibsel ausgeht. 
Naja, die GMs werden schon rausfinden was da gelaufen ist, schließlich wird auch der kleinste Pups geloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab das mal auch reported mit den "Ihr kleinen Kinderspacken"

Auch wenn ich denke das es wenig bringt bei einem extra für diesen Post erstellten Account. So eine Schreibweise muss man sich echt nicht gefallen lassen. Mal alle beleidigen ist halt nicht. Zu beginn habe ich gedacht, das es eine vernünftige Gegendarstellung ist, die man respektieren kann. Den das ist der Grund warum Namecllling verboten ist. Wir wissen halt nicht ob es sich so zu getragen hat. Wenn man sich aber die letzten beiden Abschnitte durchliest, kommts mir hoch.
Aber die Logs werden das wissen und hoffe dann greifen die von GOA hart durch. Wer dann weint wenn es sich als wahr raus stellt möchte ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Aral (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Euxyl: sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber wenn man sich selbst im recht weiß, dann hat man auch die Kraft und den Gleichmut RUHIG zu antworten! Andere - die auch nur ihre Meinung vertreten - dann aber zu beleidigen, zeugt nicht unbeidngt von einem reinen Gewissen. 

Ich mag hier nicht urteilen, denn ich war auch nicht dabei, aber man sollte soviel Anstand haben, anderen gegenüber mit dem notwenidgen respekt aufzutreten... Das gilt übrigens für alle Beteiligten hier! Solange nichts bewiesen ist, sind es Vermutungen. Und solange es nur Vermutungen sind, muß die Gilde, respektive die Gilden, auch nicht wie der letzte Dreck hingestellt werden. macht das, wenn es eindeutig belegt ist.


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> Nero hat unterdessen nicht bemerkt das wir im oberen Teil der Burg standen und den Nero Spielern zugesehn haben. Nach dem Fall des Burgherren hat Nero die Burg verlassen, wir sind runter auf die Plattform und haben den Burgherrn nach Respawn erneut gekillt. Das wars mehr nicht.



Ich stell mir das grad vor. Da steht eine ganze Gilde (oder nur ein Teil) im oberen Stockwerk und keiner von der anderen Gilde guckt nach dem Boss Kill nach, ob da noch wer ist oder geht zu den Händlern oben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will jetzt keinem was unterstellen, finde das aber merkwürdig...


----------



## Euxyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Also zum Thema "Wie konnten die das nicht bemerken"

Wir waren 4 Leute von Nero 4 Leute von Drachenwacht da ist halt keiner hochgekommen.

Und was meine.... ausdrucksweise angeht... bitte ich dies vielmals zu entschuldigen aber son Scheissgelaber regt mich halt auf denke das kann man mir net verübeln und wenn doch dann isses mir auch wayne.... und achja wo wir stehen wenn ich uns als imba blablub Gilde bezeichne.... das war kein gepose sondern fakt wenn wir hier net die ganze Zeit etwas getan hätten dann wär alles der Zerstörung und das weiss auch jeder der ehrlich ist und selber auf Moot spielt.


MfG danke und bitte und Tschüss


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Das hat es irgendwie auch nicht besser gemacht.


----------



## WAR_FAN (22. Oktober 2008)

solche nubz dann macht das game ja gar kein spaß mehr.....


----------



## Ebon (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm soviel ich weiß, kümmern sich die GM's darum. Es gibt sogar (zumin. war das mal so) nen eigene Ticketsparte für.

Spionasche, Absprachen, ... oder so, da hat das treiben ein Ende.


----------



## La Saint (22. Oktober 2008)

Santyago schrieb:


> Beim Fußball ist es verboten den Ball mit der Hand zu spielen. Daraus ergibt sich ein Interessenskonlifkt zwischen den verschiedensten involvierten Parteien (Spieler, Schiedrichter, Fans, ...)
> 
> Ich begrüße es Ausdrücklich das Spieler die Hand verdeckt zu Hilfe nehmen um Tore zu erzielen. Dadurch haben sie eine optimale Taktik gefunden um ihr Ziel (mehr Tore zu erzielen als der Gegner) zu erreichen.
> Da kann ich nur sagen GUT GEMACHT, GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!


Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich. Handspielverbot ist Bestandteil der niedergeschriebenen Regeln beim Fußball. Wo in der Eula, dem Handbuch oder auf der Webseite steht, das man den Burgherren verteidigen muß? 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> solche nubz dann macht das game ja gar kein spaß mehr.....




Was mich ein wenig an diesem ganzen Thread stört ist das sich hier leute dazu äußern die noch nichtmal ansatzweise im T4 unterwegs sind. 70% der poster hier fügen beiträge hinzu wobei sie mit ihrem eigenen Char noch im t2 oder maximal t3 stehen. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik an den onlinezeiten der jeweiligen leute sein oder so, jeder soll soviel oder sowenig spielen wie er will, das is mir egal. nur wenn ihr mit eurem level kein plan vom t4 habt haltet euch einfach zurück hier!

es gibt halt nicht so viel t4 spieler auf unserem server und damit uns nicht langweilig wird müssen wir uns halt mit der gegnerischen fraktion absprechen, ich versteh nicht warum da jetzt so ein hipe drum gemacht wird. 

also an die leute die hier weiter posten wollen: gebt euren senf dazu wenn ihr t4 seid und da auch mit uns spielen könnt, oder stellt euch vor wie es ist mit ca. 20 t4 spielern pvp zu machen, da ist nicht viel ohne absprache!


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich. Handspielverbot ist Bestandteil der niedergeschriebenen Regeln beim Fußball. Wo in der Eula, dem Handbuch oder auf der Webseite steht, das man den Burgherren verteidigen muß?
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


Es steht drin, dass man sich nicht absprechen darf. Und Burgherren-Tennis gehört da eindeutig zu.


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es steht drin, dass man sich nicht absprechen darf. Und Burgherren-Tennis gehört da eindeutig zu.




ja aber was hat diese kleine mini absprache für eine auswirkung? wie ich schon sagte 70 % wenn nicht mehr der leute hier geht es doch auf deutsch einen scheiß an was wir machen im t4 gebiet. da sind eh nur wir und dann können wir auch tun was wir wollen. wenn mehrere spieler da unterwegs sind wäre das was anderes


----------



## Omidas (22. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich. Handspielverbot ist Bestandteil der niedergeschriebenen Regeln beim Fußball. Wo in der Eula, dem Handbuch oder auf der Webseite steht, das man den Burgherren verteidigen muß?
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Dann hinkt aber deinVergleich mit dem schlechten Vergleich. Wenn musst du es schon so sagen.
Es ist im Fußball nicht verboten Tore zu schießen. Aber es ist verboten den Torwart zu bestechen das er nichts tut.
Es ist in War nicht verboten Keeps zu erobern. Aber es ist verboten die Gegner zu überreden weg zu sehen.



Noktyn schrieb:


> ...
> es gibt halt nicht so viel t4 spieler auf unserem server und damit uns nicht langweilig wird müssen wir uns halt mit der gegnerischen fraktion absprechen, ich versteh nicht warum da jetzt so ein hipe drum gemacht wird.
> ...


 
 Es ist ein unterschied ob man sich zu einem Kampf oder zu einem Betrug verabredet.
 Gegen eine bekanntgabe eines Raidtermins auf ein bestimmtes Ziel, damit genug Gegner vorhanden sind hat hier noch kaum einer was gesagt.


----------



## Aral (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Noktyn: das ihr (oder andere Gilden/Spieler) euch mit der Gegenseite zu Terminen austauscgt, dagegen ist in keinster Weise was zu sagen! Im gegenteil, gerade im T4-Content dürften noch nicht so viele Spieler rumlaufen, dass man auf "random OpenRvR" hoffen darf. Ihr wärt mit Dummheit geschlagen, wenn ihr das nicht macht.

Der Vorwurf bezieht sich ausschliesslich auf Absprachen zu Puntken wie "Nichtangrifsvereinbarung" und dem Burgherren-Tennis (nebenbei: geiler Begriff ;-)  )

Das bei SO einer Geshichte die Gemüter hochkochen, sollte zumindest auch von euch, bzw. den betroffenen Gilden, verstanden und akzeptiert werden. 
Es geht nicht um ominöse Verstöße gegen die EULA - hat die schon jemand ganz gelesen? -, sondern um den gesunden Menschenverstand, Spielspass (vergesst nicht Mädels, es ist nach wie vor ein SPIEL, auch wenn wir ALLE das manchmal gerne vergseen ,-) ) und "unmoralisches" Verhalten anderen gegenüber. Genau DAS wäre es, wenn die VERMUTUNGEN sich als wahr herausstellen.


----------



## pR13st (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig an diesem ganzen Thread stört ist das sich hier leute dazu äußern die noch nichtmal ansatzweise im T4 unterwegs sind. 70% der poster hier fügen beiträge hinzu wobei sie mit ihrem eigenen Char noch im t2 oder maximal t3 stehen. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik an den onlinezeiten der jeweiligen leute sein oder so, jeder soll soviel oder sowenig spielen wie er will, das is mir egal. nur wenn ihr mit eurem level kein plan vom t4 habt haltet euch einfach zurück hier!
> 
> es gibt halt nicht so viel t4 spieler auf unserem server und damit uns nicht langweilig wird müssen wir uns halt mit der gegnerischen fraktion absprechen, ich versteh nicht warum da jetzt so ein hipe drum gemacht wird.
> 
> also an die leute die hier weiter posten wollen: gebt euren senf dazu wenn ihr t4 seid und da auch mit uns spielen könnt, oder stellt euch vor wie es ist mit ca. 20 t4 spielern pvp zu machen, da ist nicht viel ohne absprache!



Setzen du Aushilfspausenclown. Wenn ich solche Aussagen schon lese...was berechtigt bitte einen Spieler in den Low Tiers nicht dazu, sich hier zu Worte zu melden??? Glaubste ihr habt nen Privileg weil ihr im T4 rumgammelt?...und bevor du nu meinst mich anpupen zu müssen, ich steh auch im T4, also Luft anhalten.

Ansonsten: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MDlp6SvKiac&...feature=related


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> ja aber was hat diese kleine mini absprache für eine auswirkung? wie ich schon sagte 70 % wenn nicht mehr der leute hier geht es doch auf deutsch einen scheiß an was wir machen im t4 gebiet. da sind eh nur wir und dann können wir auch tun was wir wollen. wenn mehrere spieler da unterwegs sind wäre das was anderes


Das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte 70 % wenn nicht mehr der leute hier geht es doch auf deutsch einen scheiß an was wir machen im t4 gebiet. da sind eh nur wir und dann können wir auch tun was wir wollen.



Ich bin nicht auf deinem Server, sonst hätt ich zu dem Satz noch was gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (22. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @Corelli damit wollte ich nur zeigen das es leider in allen MMOs solche Leute gibt.
> 
> Den Boss in WoW durch nen Bug abzufarmen is das selbe wie sich abzusprechen und Burgen im 10 Minuten-Takt zu holen.
> Beides betrug und das is scheisse.
> ...



Hängen euch auch die vielen WoW-Flames zum Halse raus, wenns eigentlich um War geht?

*IronieANSCHALT*
WoW = Die Geburts- und Brutstätte alles Bösen, eine Sekte, korrumpiert, asozial, kiddys, Blizzard, PvE, kein PvP, Unfähige GMs, schlechter Support, grauenhafte Grafik, grauenhafte Quests, grauenhafte Spieler, Abzocker, Unterschichten- / Hartz IV Game, MM0815... 

Hab ich sonst noch was vergessen? *IronieABSCHALT*

Leute die sich ständig ihre Argumentation starten mit: WoW sind bei mir es net mal wert zuzuhören, da die anscheinend den Drang haben über n ganz anderes Game zu reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

pR13st schrieb:


> Setzen du Aushilfspausenclown. Wenn ich solche Aussagen schon lese...was berechtigt bitte einen Spieler in den Low Tiers nicht dazu, sich hier zu Worte zu melden??? Glaubste ihr habt nen Privileg weil ihr im T4 rumgammelt?...und bevor du nu meinst mich anpupen zu müssen, ich steh auch im T4, also Luft anhalten.
> 
> Ansonsten: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MDlp6SvKiac&...feature=related




War gegen niemanden persönlich gerichtet. ich meinte damit die breite masse. happy birthday das du auch im t4 bist, interessiert mich null wer da ist oder nicht. fakt ist nur wenn du auf unserem server wärst dann wüsstest du das wir die einzigen sind die da was machen. mit wir meine ich meine gilde + allianzen.  das hat nichts mit privileg etc zu tun, hättest du richtig gelesen wüsstest du bescheid das ich das nicht sagen wollte. und luft anhalten sollte ich wirklich mal, weil du hier am rumpupen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (22. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Hängen euch auch die vielen WoW-Flames zum Halse raus, wenns eigentlich um War geht?
> 
> *IronieANSCHALT*
> WoW = Die Geburts- und Brutstätte alles Bösen, eine Sekte, korrumpiert, asozial, kiddys, Blizzard, PvE, kein PvP, Unfähige GMs, schlechter Support, grauenhafte Grafik, grauenhafte Quests, grauenhafte Spieler, Abzocker, Unterschichten- / Hartz IV Game, MM0815...
> ...



Da sagen die WoW Fans, das ihr Spiel das größte und wichtigste ist und dann darf man es nicht mal als Beispiel nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo wurde in deinem zitiertem Post über WoW hergezogen
Zitat:
"@Corelli damit wollte ich nur zeigen das es leider in allen MMOs solche Leute gibt."

Er hat das auf alle Spiele bezogen. Hätte auch nen Wallhack bei CS als Beispiel nehmen können. Aber da die meisten aus WoW kommen, kann man da immer gut als Beispiel drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> Das ihr im übrigen getötet wurdet und wir nicht hängt ganz einfach damit zusammen das ihr nicht eingeladen wart... ergo falsche Zeit falscher Ort selber Schuld.... ätsch!!!
> 
> Edit II:
> 
> Achja und wir wollen doch mal eins festhalten wo wir hier doch so ganz offen reden... wäre unser Gilde, unsere Allianz nicht da würdet ihr doch nurnoch abloosen im BG, im Open Rvr... denn sein wir doch mal ganz ehrlich ihr würdet doch netmal euren Hosenstall gedefft bekommen wenn wir net wären also bitte unterstellt uns net wir würden die Zerstörung net bashen. Wir machen seid 3 Wochen nix anderes ausser euren Arsch im T3 zu retten also stop whine!!! Man wie ihr mich ma könnt!!!



Oh man, du hast den Schuss noch nicht gehört oder? Benimmst du dich auch so im Reallife? Krank...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (22. Oktober 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Da sagen die WoW Fans, das ihr Spiel das größte und wichtigste ist und dann darf man es nicht mal als Beispiel nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich über schlechte Menschen rede, nehme ich auch immer den Chinesen als Beispiel. Ganz einfach weils davon soviele gibt... sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich glaueb mal irgendwo in der EULA irgendwo am anfang sogar gelesen zu haben, dass Absprachen zwischen den Fraktion verboten sind. Wenn ich zuhause bin und dran denke werd ich mal gucken. Wenn dem nämlich wirklich so ist, werden die betroffenen Leute mit harten Konsequenzen rechnen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmm (22. Oktober 2008)

Der Vorteil ist das GM's, wenn eine Gilde auffällt, diese "Mitspieler" beim nächsten "Event" mit drastische massnahmen rechnen dürfen*. War schon bei Daoc so. Da hatten wir auch einige "Uberroxxor" die plötzlich einen neuen Char angefangen haben "weil sie keine lust auf ihre alten hatten". Oder den whine das "mein freund/bruder/insert name here", angeblich den Account gespielt hat und nun deren Account zu unrecht gesperrt wurde. 

Keine Ahnung wie das so bei WoW gehandhabt wurde aber probieren geht über studieren. Btw, ich finds lustig diese "player" am nächsten Tag entweder nicht mehr zu sehen, oder mit rufrang 0 aus den socken pusten zu können weil sie keine Boni mehr auf dem kasten haben. Lustig aber deren ton im Forum war zum verwechseln mit der "Rechtfertigung" die ich hier eben gelesen habe.

Sollte es (im idealfall) einen bann geben, bleibt von Averland weg.

(bin im moment an der Abeit und muss die EUALA lesen, bin aber der meinung das JEGLICHE Absprache mit dem Feind von Mythics seite nicht toleriert wird und man mit konsequenzen rechnen muss)

*muss cool sein eine zeitlang von GM's beobachtet zu werden auch wenn man nur dumm in der Gegend rumsteht.

Bestes beispiel war die rücksetzung eines RR12er auf RR0 auf Dartmoor für das Expoiten und Ganken im RvR (vergleichbar mit Rufrang 75-78).


----------



## Siccaria (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> War gegen niemanden persönlich gerichtet. ich meinte damit die breite masse. happy birthday das du auch im t4 bist, interessiert mich null wer da ist oder nicht. fakt ist nur wenn du auf unserem server wärst dann wüsstest du das wir die einzigen sind die da was machen. mit wir meine ich meine gilde + allianzen.  das hat nichts mit privileg etc zu tun, hättest du richtig gelesen wüsstest du bescheid das ich das nicht sagen wollte. und luft anhalten sollte ich wirklich mal, weil du hier am rumpupen bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist aber auch völlig egal wer im Moment auf Deinem Server auf T4 ist und wer nicht. 
Fakt ist: irgendwann demnächst wird jeder sein lv 40 gepackt haben... und dann steht er Leuten gegenüber die sich per RR-Aushilfeexploit ihr Equip zusammengeschummelt haben. 

Wärs auf meinem Server würd ichs auch melden und wenn ich mir die Richtlinien ansehe die Goa zum Thema aufgestellt hat wäre das durchaus eine Beschwerde welche eine gute Chance hätte durchzukommen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (22. Oktober 2008)

Gemütlich alle mal Luft hollen!

So jetzt Einatmen------------------Ausatmen und nochmal!

Also an die jenigen die sich dazu bekennen an dem vorfall dabei gewesen zu sein!

Ihr braucht euch hier nicht weiter zurechtfertigen! Die Dinge werden überprüft und es wird ein Ergebniss geben!

Für die anderen ihr seid mit den Meisten coments ja völlig im Recht das wenn es so sein sollte wie der TE es beschrieben hat mehrmals von leuten der Burgherr gleich nach einander umgehaun wird also eine Nachweißbare oder sogar Abgesprochene handlung die dem Regelwerk nicht entspricht wird es Konsiq. haben da bin ich mir sicher.


Ich denke persönlich ist nicht gegen eine Absprache von beiden fraktionen her das sie sich dort und dort treffen um mal angreifer oder mal verdeidiger zu sein oder ganz und gar mal im felde einfach aufeinander zutreffen.

p.s: es darf jeder sei mal dahin gestellt ob t1 oder t4 einen comment abgeben den dieses thema kann auf jede Burg und region übernommen werden



So und nun wieder Einatmen----------------Ausatmen  


Und nu fröhliches und Gut gelaundes Zocken euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (22. Oktober 2008)

Fakt ist: Es ist verboten, und ihr habt es gemacht und wurdet erwischt. Vielleicht statuieren die GMs ein Exempel und bannen alle, vielleicht kriegt ihr aber auch den Bonus des erstmaligen Vergehens. Übrigens haben wir auf Middenland auch eine "imbaProRoxxor"-Gilde names Awaken, und die benehmen sich nicht so als wären sie die Könige der Welt, sondern sind großteils recht freundlich. 

Es schallt immer so aus dem Wald wie man hineinruft..


----------



## Náyla. (22. Oktober 2008)

Sowas ist echt unter aller Sau... warum muss es immer Leute geben, die jede noch so kleine Lücke ausnutzen um maximalen Profit zu bekommen? Können sie das Spiel nicht als Wettstreit und "Spiel" sehen? Wo ist denn die Herausforderung, die dieses Spiel ausmacht, wenn man genau weiß, dass man die Burg einnehmen wird? Klar wird man dafür belohnt und das ist ein wichtiges Teil in einem MMORPG, aber können diese Spieler mit reinem Gewissen sagen: "Diese Items habe ich mir verdient, weil ich gut/viel spiele?", nein, sie sind "geklaut", auch wenn dieser Begriff nicht wirklich passend ist...

Nun gut, jeder definiert Spaß selbst. Wenn das ihre Vorstellung davon ist, bitte, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Letzte Warnung: Ab jetzt ohne Beleidigungen und Mimimi-Spam. Danke!


----------



## Dentus (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist das lächerlich hier. Abgesehen davon das ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen kann wie sich die beiden "Gildenmember" hier benehmen, habe ich Server und Gildenname mal über die Homepage gemeldet inklusive Threadlink.

Warum?

Weil's einfach ne dekadente Sauerei ist zu denken "Wir waren die ersten im T4 also schummeln wir".

Ich kann euch nur einen netten Reset des RR wünschen, wie in DAoC üblich. Und wenn ihr dann aufhört? Sind wir unehrliche Spieler zumindest los.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## redway45 (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> ja aber was hat diese kleine mini absprache für eine auswirkung? wie ich schon sagte 70 % wenn nicht mehr der leute hier geht es doch auf deutsch einen scheiß an was wir machen im t4 gebiet. da sind eh nur wir und dann können wir auch tun was wir wollen. wenn mehrere spieler da unterwegs sind wäre das was anderes



Also ich persönlich bin auch noch auf t2 unterwegs, aber auf dem Server Bolgasgrad, ich bin zum Glück nicht auf DEINEM Server unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ne "kleine Absprache" ist ja gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noktyn schrieb:


> War gegen niemanden persönlich gerichtet. ich meinte damit die breite masse. happy birthday das du auch im t4 bist, interessiert mich null wer da ist oder nicht. fakt ist nur wenn du auf unserem server wärst dann wüsstest du das wir die einzigen sind die da was machen. mit wir meine ich meine gilde + allianzen.  das hat nichts mit privileg etc zu tun, hättest du richtig gelesen wüsstest du bescheid das ich das nicht sagen wollte. und luft anhalten sollte ich wirklich mal, weil du hier am rumpupen bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du schreibst hier dass es dich Null interessiert wer da ist oder nicht...aber posaunst hier so toll herum dass ihr im t4 seid und es EURE Gebiete sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ihr gebannt werdet, bleibt auch vom Server Bolgasgrad weg ^^
hmmm...Aber wenn ihr gebannt werdet, dann müsstet ihr ja ggf auf dem t1 Gebiet starten... naja, mit etwas Glück seid ihr dann wieder alleine und könnt machen was ihr wollt ^^

Aber ich finde eure Beiträge schon amüsant...also die Art und Weise wie ihr schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich hoffe das wird geprüft und dann wird gesehen was GOA dagegen macht...
Viel Glück dass ihr nicht mit RR = 0 auf EUREN Gebieten weiter zoggen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauche eigentlich nichts weiter zu schreiben, für mich ist klar, das ihr betrogen habt, die Art und Weise wie ihr euch hier aufführt besagt einiges. Sollte ich zu Beginn noch Zweifel gehabt haben, ob das denn alles so stimmt, muss ich sagen das euer auftreten hier diese komplett ausgeräumt haben. Wie gesagt, es ist alles geloggt und solltet ihr Burgenpingpong gespielt haben wünsche ich euch viel Spass mit eurer RP-Runterstufung...Mythic fährt da soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe eine ZERO-tolerance Linie.


----------



## Euxyl (22. Oktober 2008)

RR null wer geil dann muss ich mich netmehr mit +1RP rumschlagen für jeden kill den ich mache.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es interessant, wie sich manche über ein MMO definieren, so nach dem Motto "Ohne uns hätte die Ordnung doch gar keine Chance und ihr müsst alle froh sein, dass es uns gibt!"
Wer noch zuhause bei Mami und Papi wohnt, mit dem Realschulabschluss zu kämpfen hat und sich seine MMOs über's Taschengeld finanzieren muss, der braucht halt Onlinespiele, um auch mal was richtig Großes und Tolles zu erreichen und dann darf man natürlich auch ordentlich bescheißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redway45 (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> RR null wer geil dann muss ich mich netmehr mit +1RP rumschlagen für jeden kill den ich mache.


hihi...bin gespannt ob du das noch so geil findest wenn du bestimmte items nicht mehr tragen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (22. Oktober 2008)

Euxyl schrieb:


> RR null wer geil dann muss ich mich netmehr mit +1RP rumschlagen für jeden kill den ich mache.



...auch diese Aussage gleicht einem Geständnis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

redway45 schrieb:


> hihi...bin gespannt ob du das noch so geil findest wenn du bestimmte items nicht mehr tragen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





als ob wir gebannt werden wegen sowas....*gähn*


----------



## Dentus (22. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Wer noch zuhause bei Mami und Papi wohnt, mit dem Realschulabschluss zu kämpfen hat und sich seine MMOs über's Taschengeld finanzieren muss, der braucht halt Onlinespiele, um auch mal was richtig Großes und Tolles zu erreichen und dann darf man natürlich auch ordentlich bescheißen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie unser Kätzchen immer ankommt und es *exakt *auf den Punkt bringt


----------



## pR13st (22. Oktober 2008)

...und wieder ein Geständnis...

Ich kann nichtmehr vor lachen. Btw, die Aussage die du da gequotet hast bezog sich nicht auf einen Bann, sondern auf die Tatsache, das man die Items, die Rufrang abhängig sind ohne entsprechenden Rufrang nicht tragen kann.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Ennart (22. Oktober 2008)

So langsam bezweifel ich auch das die Beiden zu den "nicht mehr genannten" Gilden gehören. 
Wenn doch tuen mir die Gilden leid. 

Zum Thema: Sollte es feste Absprachen gegeben haben dann Strafe und Fertig. 
Wenn nicht auch schön, doch bevor man hier in jedem WAR Forum einen Post aufmacht, sollte man erstmal mit dem GM schreiben.
Auch die Antworten sind zum Verwechseln ähnlich.

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redway45 (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> als ob wir gebannt werden wegen sowas....*gähn*


ja jetzt häufen sich ja die Geständnisse oder wie soll ich den Post verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Ihr seid wieder viel zu vorschnell. Jeder kann sich hier einen Account machen und sagen "Ja, wir haben das gemacht... blablubb"... und trotzdem ist es noch lange kein Geständnis, da jeder dahinter stecken kann. Leider kann ich aber auch nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen sehen, die hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (22. Oktober 2008)

redway45 schrieb:


> ja jetzt häufen sich ja die Geständnisse oder wie soll ich den Post verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist wie bei meinem Kleenen, der bestreitet auch erstmal alles un d hat die dollsten Erklärungen, bohrt man dann nach wird er auch pampig und dann jagt ein Geständnis das nächste. Ist schon irgendwie komisch mit den Kindern...


----------



## redway45 (22. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ihr seid wieder viel zu vorschnell. Jeder kann sich hier einen Account machen und sagen "Ja, wir haben das gemacht... blablubb"... und trotzdem ist es noch lange kein Geständnis, da jeder dahinter stecken kann. Leider kann ich aber auch nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen sehen, die hier posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wer sich die Mühe macht hier dann Accounts zu erstellen und dann solches Zeug zu posten und dann auch noch beleidigend, der muss halt mit Antworten rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn der Account von diesen hier gelöscht wird, wird er halt vielleicht einen neuen machen, wayne interessiert's, ich würde meine Zeit nach Feierabend lieber in WAR investieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find's ja lustig, ich und der Server auf dem ich zocke, ist ja nicht betroffen, ich hoffe nur dass es geprüft wird und es dann eine angemessene Strafe gibt FALLS es sich bewahrheitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich aber interessieren wie es ausgeht, vielleicht können die beiden ja dann uns wieder mit ihren "sachlichen" Post beglücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noktyn (22. Oktober 2008)

ok ich bin fertig. hab mich genug tot gelacht über meine posts und die reaktionen der anderen. wir haben uns alle im spiel gerade köstlich ausgetauscht über die verschiedenen meinungen und deren reaktionen. jetzt brauch ich nicht mehr provozieren, sondern kann gemütlich sagen bis zum nächsten thread. 
ich weiß genau das auf diesen post von mir noch weitere zahlreiche folgen werden die entweder meine person, meine schreibweise, mein leben oder sonst irgendwas von mir beleidigen und kritisieren.

diese werde ich dann allerdings so ebenso als belustigung werten wie ich meine gerade bewertet habe. 

vielleicht nochmal zum thema: ich bin noch nichtmal in der gilde drin, weiß noch nichtmal wie die heißt oder welcher server angesprochen wird. hatte einfach langeweile und dachte mir ein wenig action im forum macht spaß - ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.

meine meinung ganz kurz zum thema: 
grundsätzlich finde ich das ok das man sich abspricht, aber zusehen wie ne burg vor meiner nase eingenommen wird könnte ich persönlich auch nicht. da würds mich zu sehr in den fingern jucken.

danke für die lustigen minuten! auf das weitere folgen!  (und jetzt dürft ihr über mich herziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## pR13st (22. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ihr seid wieder viel zu vorschnell. Jeder kann sich hier einen Account machen und sagen "Ja, wir haben das gemacht... blablubb"... und trotzdem ist es noch lange kein Geständnis, da jeder dahinter stecken kann. Leider kann ich aber auch nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen sehen, die hier posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Euxyl schrieb:


> Schattenkrieger des 40. Ranges - RR34 - Drachenwacht der Allianz Drachenblut auf dem Server Moot




Da hätte sich dann aber jemand sehr grosse Mühe gegeben zu denunzieren, meinste nicht auch?


----------



## Ennart (22. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ihr seid wieder viel zu vorschnell. Jeder kann sich hier einen Account machen und sagen "Ja, wir haben das gemacht... blablubb"... und trotzdem ist es noch lange kein Geständnis, da jeder dahinter stecken kann. Leider kann ich aber auch nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen sehen, die hier posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht aufgeben Dame mit dem beschriebenden Busen. Noch glauben wir ja alle an "Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen" ist.

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redway45 (22. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> Ich stimme Euxyl komplett zu! Bin selber in der genannten Gilde und alle Punkte stimmen zu! Unsere Sache was wir im Spiel machen und wenn wir Kontakt zu den Zerstörungsspielern aufnehmen find ich das komplett in Ordnung. Wir haben uns schon oft zu Schlachten verabredet und haben ne Menge Fun dabei!
> 
> Es gibt keinen Grund sich darüber aufzuregen, die tollen "Impressive" Leute hätten ebenso angreifen können. Hätte aber warscheinlich eh nix gebracht
> 
> ...



Na DU bist mir ja ein ganz ganz lustiges Kerlchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Leute wie du brauchen wir    ............nicht....
Hast nix zu tun...außer die einen Account anzulegen und hier die Stimmung aufzuheizen....
Geh doch in dein stilles Kämmerchen zurück und schäm dich für deine Einsamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (22. Oktober 2008)

Nur schade dass es logs gibt - viel Spaß mit RR 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Da hier eh nichts sachliches mehr kommt mache ich nun zu. Sollte es irgendwann ein Ergebnis zu der ganzen Sache geben darf man mir gerne eine PM schreiben, damit ich es hier rein posten kann.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Gerade habe ich eine PM bekommen von einem der Gildenleiter der beschuldigten Gilden. Vielleicht klart dies das ein oder andere. Hiermit möchte ich das Thema dann auch beenden. Alles weitere klärt bitte mit den Gamemastern.



> Wir trafen uns gestern mit den ************** zum Open PvP, 4on4, möglichst Level 40. Das geschehen fand nahe einer T4 Burg statt und das Blut floß nur so in Strömen
> 
> Köstlich war dies auch im TS anzuhören, wir waren alle im selben Channel und haben uns gegenseitig etwas angestachelt
> 
> ...


----------

